# Bred Yearling doe found dead...what happened?????!!!



## Connc24 (Feb 6, 2014)

When checking yearling pasture last night I realized when the goats came to eat that one of the doe kids was spotting around her vulva..figured she had miscarried as she is only 1-2 months along in her pregnancy...other than that she was eating and doing fine..got real cold last night but I have a completely enclosed barn with straw that the goats can shelter in free choice...found her dead in the barn this morning with lots of discharge coming out of her vulva...sent her off for autopsy this morning..she was updated on all shots and wormer and current on cdt shots...healthy as a corse and in good condition...no runny nose what so ever...what went wrong?? Suggestions or similar stories?? 
Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a tragic loss. Unfortunetly these things happen.
She could have been rammed really hard not only enough to cause miscarriage but internal injuries as well.
Do let us know what necropsy showed.
Sorry.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I can imagine what a shock this would be for you. 

I've not experienced a situation like you are dealing with, and have no wisdom to impart, but I just wanted to offer my condolences. 

It will be interesting to hear the results of the autopsy. At least you will know why or how this happened. 

((hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry, let us know the results.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Very sorry I can't help, but please do share the results. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

Aw that is so sad.

Sent from my XT626 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , what a tragedy , so sorry for your loss 
Please keep us posted on the results .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a shocking and sad thing to find, Im so sorry...as Nancy said, a hard hit could cause both the miscarrige and internal injury...The fact she eating fine and looks fine other wise is confussing...maybe a slow internal tear or bleeder?
Hopefully the neocropsy sheds light on it...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry. :grouphug: At least you are having a necropsy done so you will know the cause and not have to wonder any longer.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi there,
did you find out what happened with your yearling? I would lose it if that happened to me! I feel for you! My favorite doeling died last year and I'm still not over it...:tears:


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but did you find out the results? For some reason, I just remembered this thread and looked back to see if any results were shared. 
Thanks


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, what was the result?!?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

What was the result???!!!??. Really sorry for your loss;( 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

No update on the results? This is disturbing! I just lost my 4 month old baby Nigerian Dwarf 2 weeks ago, the 1st of 2 I've had in my entire life cuz I wanted to start loving goats & I lose one & still have his lil brother....worst 4 legged fur baby death I've seen cuz these goat are so much like real children! They let you know when they are in pain! I have 2 other goats that are 1 year old that I pretty much rescued (Pygmy goats) family didn't take care of them & I love them so much! So the 3 of my babies get along & play pretty good but I miss the one I lost & I know lil brother miss his brother too  I slept in our garage in the hay with him for 6 days when his brother went to comfort him! Mommy has to do what she's gotta do! Thanks for your time ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Results??


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I highly doubt they will respond, this person only posted once and probably forgot that they posted on this forum. I have been guilty of this as well. Let us hope they were able to find out what happened!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following just in case the person replies and lets us know what happened. Just curious


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for yr loss.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I would really like to know the results of the tests. It might help some of us out down the line if we encounter anything like it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@Connc24 Any update?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Unfortunately, Connc24 hasn't been on since posting this thread. 

I would really like to know the results as well!


----------

